# Q3A Dedicated Server



## Lance (Aug 12, 2003)

Erm, I tried to use my powerbook to host a Q3 game at a LAN party, but when I set it to be a "Dedicated Server" it would kick me off to the desktop, and freeze my mouse. I managed to get out using AppleKey+Tab and then force quitting Q3.

So apparently, the Dedicated Server doesn't work. Can anyone help here? Possibly point me to a stand alone Q3DS? That I can run from a terminal, or such? Or just even help my games server work.

Any information on this is more than welcome!


----------



## Trip (Aug 12, 2003)

Have you fully upgraded your Q3 system? If so what OS are you running on? I'm not 100% sure but it may have something to do with that.


----------



## Arden (Aug 12, 2003)

Well, can you still control Q3 via the keyboard?  It's probably trying to prevent you from playing so it can focus on hosting the server.  You're not supposed to play on a dedicated server; were you trying to?

So, it kicked you back to the desktop... and you switched applications and then force quit it?  I'm confused, can you tell me exactly what steps you took, from starting the server, and what was on the screen at the time and what you could do?


----------



## Lance (Aug 12, 2003)

OK. So I have my gaming laptop hooked up  to my powerbook, so it can share the airport extreme cards connection to my girlfriends wireless (1.5Mbps Cable) LAN. Then I start up Q3 on my pbook, and create a local dedicated server. As soon as I click the button to start the server, it drops me onto the desktop. My mouse doesn't move, and the Q3 icon is in the dock, with the little arrow under it. So then I hit AppleKey+Tab, and now my mouse is free. and Q3 remains active in the dock. then I click on it again, mouse gets stuck, so I free it again. Then I force quit Q3 using the apple menu, and try it all over again, and it does the same thing.

Now when I run Q3 as a Dedicated Server on my linux desktop, or my gaming (toshiba crap) laptop, it gives me a console/terminal where I can control everything.

Sooo, any help? The pbook runs X.2.6 and i'm using the pre-AltivecTest Q3 osx port.


----------



## Arden (Aug 14, 2003)

Well, the deciding factor is whether you can in fact play from the server while you see the desktop but the mouse is stuck.  If you can actually connect to the game, then this is somehow normal behavior, although it should give you a console or something.  If you can't connect, then something's wrong with your copy of Q3 and you should update it if you can.


----------



## Vyper (Aug 16, 2003)

If you can get it to work while the desktop's frozen, stop hosting it on dedicated and just start a little game with bots and set a rcon password. I can't remember the command, it could be /rconpassword "password". Then switch to dedicated and on the other computer do /rcon (password) command. I'm not completely sure about the exact commands, but try reading up on that and see if it works.


----------



## Arden (Aug 17, 2003)

And that will do what now?


----------



## Vyper (Aug 17, 2003)

rcon is the remote administration, but you have to use a password to get into it. So if the dedicated server actually functions, it just freezes his screen, he can make amends to the server through the computer he intends on playing on.


----------



## Vash137 (Aug 23, 2003)

Yea, that is Quake 3's normal behavior when in dedicated mode in OS X.  However there is a nice little terminal application that makes it act just like the Linux version of Q3.  You can download it here: Q3 Dedicated Server Just right click and download it to your HD.  Put it inside of your Q3 folder (not baseq3). Finally to run it just go to that folder in the Terminal, and type "./Q3ded -RetailInstallationPath The/Path/to/your/q3/directory" you can also add other Q3 arguments on there such as "dedicated 2", or "exec server.cfg".  Oh, this is an official server released by ID, I just forget which file it was in on their ftp server.


----------



## Arden (Aug 24, 2003)

That's what I had postulated.  It seems if you run the server and your screen freezes, but the game is still playable for all the clients, then it's a normal behavior put in to keep you from bringing the server's bandwidth down.

[side note]Vash, are you Kenny, or did you just copy his avatar?  Or where did you get it?[/side note]


----------



## Vash137 (Aug 24, 2003)

No Arden I am not Kenny.  I just find avatars everywhere and pick a good one.  I'll pick a better one now I think.  (This one is rather old, from 2001 I think)


----------

